

Show HN: Analytics tool that Slacks/emails when your GA current users spikes - ryno2019
http://alerts.ryanbrink.com

======
ryno2019
Hey guys. I built this simple tool because I wanted to know if there is a
surge of traffic to my website. It's a dead-simple App that depends on Google
Analytics, but I find it pretty handy.

Let me know if you have any feedback!

